# Spatschlucht Schriesheim



## aa4 (4. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

I hab da ma a froog....
Ich würde gern am Wochenende etwas um Schriesheim "rumgurken". Ich dachte mir das ich mal die Spatschlucht anschauen gehe.
Nun die Fragen:
Kann man da überhaupt fahren? 
Für die Route gibt es nun zwei möglichkeiten. Vom Herrmansgrund in Richtung Schlucht, oder vom Schaar Stollen aus zur Schlucht. Oder ist eine dritte möglichkeit noch besser?
Ich würde natürlich gerne die Schlucht von "oben" durchfahren.
Über tipps währe ich echt dankbar.

grüße

Äxl-F


----------



## aa4 (5. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

War die Frage so unverschämt ?
Oder will mir keiner Antworten?
Vielleicht ist ja auch noch niemand da gewesen? 

Na gut...im zweifelsfall halt ein Paar Kringel im Wald drehen.
Aber psssst ich sags dann auch nicht weiter wenn ich den weg kenn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sad1802 (5. Juni 2013)

www.gidf.de 

Bis oben hin kann man leider nicht fahren, wenn ich mich recht entsinne - musste auch e bissl laufen/schieben... (war lang nicht mehr dort)

http://themenpark-umwelt.baden-wuerttemberg.de/servlet/is/22115/?path=4422;6277;22124;

http://www.schriese.de/gallerie/Spatschlucht/spatschlucht.htm

http://www.schriesheim.de/fileadmin/Image_Archive/Wanderkarte.jpg


----------



## aa4 (5. Juni 2013)

Danke für die Links  waren mir aber auch schon bekannt. 

Hast du vielleicht noch einen konkreten Tip auf meine Frage aus welcher Richtung das ganze schöner Anzufahren ist? ein Rundweg kann man ja in zwei Richtungen fahren ?
Daher auch die Frage hier im Forum. GPS Track POIs hab ich alle nur die Fahrtrichtung ist noch nicht ganz klar....Gewandert wird anscheinend Bergauf?

Kann man die Schlucht nicht von Oben anfahren?


----------



## RaulEndymion (6. Juni 2013)

Meiner Erinnerung nach sind beide Pfade in die kleine Schlucht sehr steil und schmal. Wahrscheinlich mit dem Rad nur schiebend zu bewältigen.

Habe es aber auch noch nie mit dem Rad versucht, bin nur bei Waldläufen mal durchgetrabt.
Glaube auch nicht das dies gewünscht ist, da die Spatschlucht als Naturdenkmal unter Schutz steht.
Sollte man besser lassen.

Letztendlich ist es egal von welcher der beiden Seiten du sie anfährst, aber wenn du die Schlucht ansich von "Oben nach Unten" durchschreiten möchtest würde ich die Variante Herrmannsgrund->Spatschlucht->Lange Schaar empfehlen.


----------



## Dddakk (10. Juni 2013)

Na vielleicht sollte man dies nicht öffentlich fragen oder bereden... 
und fahrbar ist das eh nicht...


----------

